# Ethernet wird nicht mehr erkannt



## AlanHorman (6. September 2019)

Ich kann kein LAN mehr nutzen, in den Netzwerkeinstellungen wird kein LAN mehr angezeigt und 
unter Gerätemanager habe ich festgestellt, dass die LAN-Adapter ausgeblendet und deaktiviert sind.

Ich habe versucht sie zu aktualisieren und ich kann sie nicht aktivieren. Mittlerweile bin ich am Verzweifeln und im Internet finde ich einfach keine Hinweise zu meinem Problem. Egal, wann und wo ich mein Ethernetkabel an meinem Notebook anschließe, es wird einfach keine LAN-Verbindung angezeigt. 

Unter Einstellung wird in Windows 10 nichtmal "Ethernet" als Menüpunkt angezeigt. Was ist falsch mit meinem Notebook?


----------



## Technipion (6. September 2019)

Hallo AlanHorman,
hast du die Kabelverbindung vielleicht in den Adaptereinstellungen deaktiviert?

Gruß Technipion


----------



## AlanHorman (6. September 2019)

Hallo Technipion



Technipion hat gesagt.:


> Hallo AlanHorman,
> hast du die Kabelverbindung vielleicht in den Adaptereinstellungen deaktiviert?
> 
> Gruß Technipion



Woran erkenne ich, dass ich eventuell die Kabelverbindung in den Adaptereinstellungen deaktiviert habe?

Meine Vermutung liegt darin, dass es an dem Upgrade von Windows 8.1 auf Windows 10 liegen könnte, was ich vor 3 Monaten gemacht habe. Auf meinem Notebook habe ich auch ein Dualboot mit Ubuntu-Mate als zweites Betriebssystem. Ethernet funktioniert unter Ubuntu-Mate ebenso wenig.


----------



## Zvoni (7. September 2019)

Im BIOS abgeschaltet?


----------



## AlanHorman (8. September 2019)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Im BIOS abgeschaltet?


Ich habe nachgeschaut, da wurde nichts abgeschaltet.

Im Geräte-Manager habe ich folgende Entdeckung gemacht:


----------



## AlanHorman (8. September 2019)

Technipion hat gesagt.:


> Hallo AlanHorman,
> hast du die Kabelverbindung vielleicht in den Adaptereinstellungen deaktiviert?
> 
> Gruß Technipion



Habe nochmal nachgeschaut, in den Netzwerkverbindungen gibt es kein LAN mehr.


----------



## Zvoni (9. September 2019)

Was mich stutzig macht: In deinem Eigenschaften-Bild steht "Gerät nicht gestartet", und der Zeitstempel ist NACH "Gerät installiert"


----------



## AlanHorman (9. September 2019)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Was mich stutzig macht: In deinem Eigenschaften-Bild steht "Gerät nicht gestartet", und der Zeitstempel ist NACH "Gerät installiert"


Genau das macht mich auch stutzig. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wieso ich es trotzdem nicht aktivieren kann.
Ich hatte schon überlegt die Treiber zu deinstallieren und neue zu installieren. Jedoch habe ich Bedenken, dass ich das Problem nur noch schlimmer mache.


----------



## Technipion (9. September 2019)

AlanHorman hat gesagt.:


> Jedoch habe ich Bedenken, dass ich das Problem nur noch schlimmer mache.


Wie willst du es denn schlimmer machen als "läuft gar nicht"?

Ich habe eigentlich eher Bedenken, weil es unter Ubuntu ebenfalls nicht geht, wie du geschrieben hast:


AlanHorman hat gesagt.:


> Ethernet funktioniert unter Ubuntu-Mate ebenso wenig.


Ich könnte mir zwei Dinge vorstellen:

1) Dein Ethernet-Chipsatz braucht sehr merkwürdige Treiber. Könnte ja sein. Deshalb läuft LAN nicht mit den Standard-Treibern unter Ubuntu und besagte merkwürdige Treiber scheinen wohl seit dem Umstieg auf Windows 10 auch unter Windows nicht mehr zu laufen.
Ich denke das ließe sich recherchieren, aber du musst uns dafür Daten bezüglich deines Rechners geben (Hersteller, Modell, Mainboard, BIOS-Revision).

2) Sorry - dein Ethernet ist futsch. Manchmal passiert das. Aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen können die Leiterbahnen auf der Platine kaputt gehen, und genau so gut können die Microchips einfach so aus heiterem Himmel ausfallen. Es passiert heutzutage nicht oft, kommt aber vor.

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Zvoni (10. September 2019)

Ich tippe auf 2 - Hardware-BOOM
Er schreibt ja, dass das Ethernet nicht MEHR funktioniert (hat also funktioniert, sowohl unter Win8.1, Ubuntu und auch Win10)
Ansonsten kann es nur eine Low-Level-Abschaltung sein (BIOS), da alle OS betroffen sind.
Um die letzten Zweifel auszuräumen, würde ich Ubuntu mal frisch installieren, und dann schauen.


----------



## AlanHorman (10. September 2019)

@Technipion
Hier sind meine Angaben:

Systemhersteller: TOSHIBA
Systemmodell: SATELLITE U840W
BIOS: 6.60 bzw. TOSQI - 1 6.60 INSYDE CORP. - 10000001
Bei dem Mainboard bekomme ich nur Type2 Board Product Name1 (???) und es wird as BaseBoard angegeben.

Ich habe allerdings auch die Befürchtung, dass Punkt 2 auf mein Problem eher zutrifft.
Vor 5 Jahren ist mein Notebook mal runtergefallen und hat seitdem eine Delle auf der linken Seite, wo sich zwei USB-Anschlüsse und der LAN-Anschluss befinden. Ich kann nicht mal die linke Seite auf der Delle berühren, ohne dass es zu Abstürzen führt. LAN konnte ich noch nutzen, doch seit diesem Jahr klappt das nicht mehr. Letztes Jahr konnte ich über Ethernet meinen Notebook mit meinem Raspberry Pi verbinden.


@Zvoni Ich glaube eher, dass es unabhängig von Ubuntu-Mate ist. Ich kann das mal versuchen.


----------



## Zvoni (10. September 2019)

Ich habe Ubuntu anstatt Windows genannt, weil es mMn einfacher/schneller zu installieren ist, und spätestens während dem Setup wirst du ja eh danach gefragt um die Internetverbindung herzustellen. Und da wirste ja sehen, ob das LAN angeboten wird.


----------

